# Had to work for this one



## arrendale8105 (Apr 23, 2016)

Knew he was around just took a while to find him.  Once we did it ended pretty quick.  Couldn't ask for a more perfect bay in wide open burned planted pines.  Good times!


----------



## riverbank (Apr 24, 2016)

Nice hog


----------



## roperdoc (Apr 25, 2016)

You got a good one there!
Glad he was accessible, he was equipped to wreck some dogs if he had the time.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 25, 2016)

Nice one


----------



## Hoot (Apr 30, 2016)

Yum yum.  Tasty eating, and good riddance to a very invasive species, thanks to idiots who are responsible for bringing Russian hogs here and letting farm hogs turn feral.

Can't wait to tap one and have some really good BBQ with my new-to-me Glock 20.


----------

